# Visa appointment - bangalore



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi, I've been trying for a few days, but not been able to get an appointment for National VISA for earlier dates (Late March or early April)? 

I'm trying to book any canceled appointments which open up during this time. I'm trying at 4:45AM to 4:55AM India time (Around 12AM German time) most mornings. Is there any other way or am I doing something wrong? 

I know there are a few websites which take some money to get it done, but I don't want to go that way yet. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## janprill (Jan 27, 2020)

Could you start by giving a little more context? What are you trying to achieve? Where do you would like to come to and when? Who do you currently try to contact?


----------

